# Building mountains?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Hi,
I have a raised RR, and it is getting time to do some of the scenery, now that all of the mainline track is laid. I want to build some mountains for tunnels, but using real dirt and real rock might create some issues, so I was thinking fiberglass over a wood frame, and then painting it, etc. I was wondering if anybody has done mountains in this fashion, or have other suggestions on how to do this.
I am hoping to include a picture of my layout so you can get the idea of my limitations, it is on page 4 of that discussion.
Thank you.
Noel
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/10/aft/115506/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Foam has become a popular substrate, you can glue dirt and rocks to it. 

PS; page numbers aren't reliable ways to locate items, I have my pages set to show more posts, your pic was on my page #1! 

John


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

outdoors i would recommend using chickenwire/wood structure with portland mix on it. 
while fiberglas would work fine and would not be so heavy - you can make better textures with portland mix.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Noel,
Here are links to a couple things I did last year. Maybe what your looking for.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/113063/afv/topic/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/112310/afv/topic/Default.aspx

Later
Rick


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

WOW!! Thank you.

Noel


----------

